
Only 40% of Boston's valedictorian's make more thank 50k a year - Wonnk13
https://apps.bostonglobe.com/magazine/graphics/2019/01/17/valedictorians/?p1=ValHeader
======
ncmncm
But the rest can't tell a plural from a possessive!

------
lscore720
I would hope so, given its COL is one of the highest in the US. I'm even a
little concerned about that 60%.

